# Ocean Nutrition Formula 1/2 pellets



## WuHT (May 22, 2010)

Is it just me.. or is there a gradual shift of availabilty of these pellets going down, while NLS pellets are taking over?


I have no problem switching from the small sizes (about the same), but the medium sized NLS pellets are just a tad too large and it doesn't seem as readily accepted by my medium sized fish. I'm hoping to stock up on a few more of the formula 1/2 pellets and would like to know if they are still being carried at any LFS in the lower mainland ?


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

I believe Ocean Nutrition has been banned in Canada.... Every LFS should be drained dry by now. I just picked up some Ocean Nutrition Prime Reef Flakes yesterday at Petco while filling up gas and buying grocery in Bellingham. They also had marine pellets if that was what your looking for.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

out of curiosity, why would it be banned?


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Mferko said:


> out of curiosity, why would it be banned?


Quoted from April....
"i agree on the ocean nutrition..but..no longer available in canda for now. as it comes from asia..and it have bovine in it. : ( been using it for years with good results "
rBGH


----------



## RD. (Jun 2, 2010)

The reason that ON became banned is due to the fact that the CFIA laid out some strict import regulations back in 2009. One, the facility making the food requires a clean bill of health from CA inspectors, and two the CFIA no longer allows transshipping of pet food. ON's food is now made in Thailand, where regulations are a world apart from North America, and they ship out of Bangkok to the USA, and then up into Canada. So either they didn't pass, or wouldn't allow a risk assessment at their Thai facility, or they couldn't find an importer to bring in a container directly from Thailand into Canada, or both. 
I honestly have no idea. 

I was told by one of the CFIA inspectors in Ottawa that many Asian companies simply would not allow them access to their facilities. 
Hmmmmm.


----------

